# Looking For Adopters and Drivers in NE, WY, UT, ID and OR



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Star's Rat Rescue has had a few request to get a rattie train going in these areas! So we are looking for adopters and drivers to help make this train happen!


*Star's Rat Rescue Rat Train
When: May 2nd, 2015
Where: Winner, South Dakota to Hillsboro, Oregon

Email: [email protected]

PLEASE CROSS-POST*




Phase 1
Winner, SD to Salt Lake City, UT
789 Miles - 12 hours 42 minutes
? Rats


Leg-1 Winner, SD to Valentine, NE 74 mi 1 hour 14 mins
Leg-2 Valentine, NE to North Platte, NE 130 mi 2 hours 7 mins
Leg-3 North Platte, NE to Sidney, NE 122 mi 1 hour 55 mins!
Leg-4 Sidney, NE to Cheyenne, WY 100 mi 1 hour 35 mins
Leg-5 St Cheyenne, WY to Laramie, WY 51 mi 51 mins 
Leg-6 Laramie, WY to Rawlins, WY 99 mi 1 hour 34 mins 
Leg-7 Rawlins, WY to Rock Springs, WY 108 mi 1 hour 43 mins 
Leg-8 Rock Springs, WY to Evanston, WY 99 mi 1 hour 34 mins
Leg-9 Evanston, WY to Salt Lake City, UT 81 mi 1 hour 20 mins
Leg-10 Overnight Stay needed in Salt Lake City, UT ? Rats 




https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=z2RPB4dNIS5U.kwljn69g9AtI



Phase 2
Salt Lake City, UT to Hillsboro, OR
786 Miles - 12 hours 51 minutes
? Rats

P2-Leg-1 Salt Lake City, UT to Tremonton, ID 73 mi 1 hour 10 mins
P2-Leg-2 Tremonton, ID to Burley, ID 112 mi 1 hour 48 mins
P2-Leg-3 Burley, ID to Glenns Ferry, ID 90 mi 1 hour 26 mins
P2-Leg-4 Glenns Ferry, ID to Boise, ID 70 mi 1 hour 10 mins
P2-Leg-5 Boise, ID to Baker City, OR 128 mi 2 hours 9 mins
P2-Leg-6 Baker City, OR to Boardman, OR 141 mi 2 hours 28 mins
P2-Leg-7 Boardman, OR to Hillsboro, OR 182 mi 3 hours 11 mins


Want to adopt a Rescue Rat?
If you live along/close to the train route and would like to adopt a rescue rat now, please go to Star's Rat Rescue ( http://www.starsratrescue.com ) and check out the available rats ( http://www.starsratrescue.com/availablerats.html ) and then fill out the Pre-Adoption Questionnaire ( http://www.starsratrescue.com/test2.php ). 

You can still adopt even though you are not along/close to this train route, we will have more routes in the future. Please follow the same instructions as above.


----------



## allisonj30 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello! I am located in Colorado. If you are looking for another driver, I could meet in Northern Colorado or Cheyenne, WY and I'd be willing to drive them to Fort Collins, Boulder, and Denver. I might possibly adopt one too, if I can convince my boyfriend to get another


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Allison! Awesome thank you so much for your offer!!


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

The rattie train from Star's Rat Rescue in Winner, SD through NE, WY, UT, ID and onto Oregon is completed and will be hitting the road May 15th, 16th & 17th!!
The train is still open if anyone along our route would like to adopt! Still lots of ratties in need of loving forever homes!


----------

